# Participants Needed for Men's Experiences with Female Partner Aggression Study



## dahmworg (Jul 26, 2008)

The Men's Experiences with Partner Aggression Project is a 
research study at Clark University and is funded by the National
Institute's of Health. Denise A. Hines, Ph.D., Clark University 
Department of Psychology, is the lead researcher on this project. She 
is conducting this project in conjunction with Emily M. Douglas, Ph.D., 
Bridgewater State College Department of Social Work and the Domestic 
Abuse Helpline for Men and Women (DAHMW). 
Our goal is to better understand the experiences of men who are in 
relationships with women who use violence. Extensive research has 
shown that men are at risk for sustaining partner violence in their 
relationships, yet few studies have investigated their experiences, 
and there are few resources available to such men. This is an 
under-recognized problem in the United States, and by conducting 
this research project, we hope to provide much needed information on 
these men, their relationships, and their needs.
If you are a man between the ages of 18 and 59 and you have been 
physically assaulted at least one time in the last 12 months by a 
current or former intimate female partner you are eligible to 
participate in this study. 
If you are interested in participating, please go to: Welcome to the Men Experiences with Partner Violence Project 
where the survey is located. It will take approximately 30 minutes to complete the survey. 
If you have any questions please call the DAHMW at 1- 888-743-5754 or email [email protected]. 
Your call and/or email will be kept strictly confidential. To visit DAHMW's website go to: www.dahmw.org


----------

